# antibiotics and derealisation



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there any connection between antibiotics and derealisation?
Can antibiotics cause derealisation of some kind? I can remember it all started when i was on a threatment.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

J. said:


> Is there any connection between antibiotics and derealisation?
> Can antibiotics cause derealisation of some kind? I can remember it all started when i was on a threatment.


Dear J.,
See my post from some time back here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 35&start=0

It is a medical journal article on many drugs Rx and otherwise that can cause DP/DR. The article is about a transient case of DP on minoclizine sp?, an antibiotic.

There was also a woman a few years ago on the Board who was treated for stepping on a nail and received some sort of antibiotic (or perhaps a simple tetanus shot). She attributed the onset of her DP to that treatment, and the stress of her upcoming wedding. Stress comes in a lot of forms, including medication. (Stress to the body's balance or "homeostasis") -- I don't know how this woman is doing now.

If you have a predisposition to dissociate, it is possible -- I can't Dx you -- that your treatment precipitated your DR.

I don't know the rest of your history, but this is not unheard of and should help further research.

This may pass for you in short order.

Again, don't know your whole story.

Best,
D


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, my first experience with DP/DR was enduced by an antibiotic called ciprofloxacin.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> J. said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any connection between antibiotics and derealisation?
> ...


D,
I was under alot of stress when it hit me. I didnt sleep much, smoked cannabis, and then i got anxiety disorder. I had pain in my leg and ithought it was cancer. The doc said it was an infection and gave me antibiotics. The pain didn't go away and i got another treatment. During the first threatment it started. So its difficult to figure out what was the trigger.

I remember calling my docter with the question if it was normal to feel so weird because of the antibiotics. He said it was normal, but the feeling never left.

Could it help to take probiotics?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

No probiotics wouldnt help i don't think. Though eating some probiotic yogurt or something wouldnt hurt it's good for you anyway.

I took minocycline for a long time and besides the goddamn nausea it always gave me it made me feel spaced out as hell the first few week's i was on it. Id say my dp/dr and brain fog was in full force.

It's one of the few antibiotics ive seen that has drowsiness listed as a side effect so maybe it does have an effect on the CNS.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

for some reason I feel better when on antibiotics


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*medo*: Every one is different mate... =)


----------



## Jmmynvn (Nov 23, 2006)

Those who took antibiotics for a long period of time should definately get checked for candida. I recently took a blood test for it.. waiting for the results. From what I read about it, it can cause all of the symptoms associated with derealization/depersonalization. Sorry if I'm repeating this, I think there was a candida thread already.. but yeah


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *medo*: Every one is different mate... =)


Really?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jmmynvn said:


> Those who took antibiotics for a long period of time should definately get checked for candida. I recently took a blood test for it.. waiting for the results. From what I read about it, it can cause all of the symptoms associated with derealization/depersonalization. Sorry if I'm repeating this, I think there was a candida thread already.. but yeah


 I had dp/dr long before i ever took anti-biotics so i think a test like that would be unnessasary for me. All the same the minocycline definatly made my dp/dr and brain fog worse the first few weeks i was on it.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Jmmynvn said:


> Those who took antibiotics for a long period of time should definately get checked for candida. I recently took a blood test for it.. waiting for the results. From what I read about it, it can cause all of the symptoms associated with derealization/depersonalization. Sorry if I'm repeating this, I think there was a candida thread already.. but yeah


i heard of that before. But its not supported by the real medical people (dont know how you call it). its mostly supported by alternative docters. Or am i mistaken? Where did you get the boodtest?

Let me know what comes out.

j.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

medo said:


> Really?


*shakes head*.... Shhh.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Eww that is so werid that this topic is brought up because i was taking anti biotics around the time my derealization hit because i was being treated for plurusiy and also a sinus infection followed after that or thats what the doc said becasue i went in complaing of dizziness and he took xrays and threw meds in my face so it's a possabilty i guess.

Anyone heard of xanax causing dpdr? I had just started taking that the day my drdp got severe i had had it before taking xanax but just dr not dp but that night it hit all at once and very hard freaked me out. I often wondered if the xanax just threw me into deep pit as i call it. :?


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Well I've been on doxycycline for 3 days now and I feel like absolute crap. Dp/dr sky high, ringing in the ears, tiredness, etc. I have 8 more days to go on this stuff, but I think I have just taken my last dose. Will call doctor in the morning. Funny, but I've been on other antibiotics before and not suffered this. Will avoid the tetracycline class in the future.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

medo said:


> for some reason I feel better when on antibiotics


same here.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was on Isotretinoin for 6 months when I was 14. Didn't get DP/DR until I turned 16.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh my god. Now I'm really freaking out. The doctor said when I get to the hospital to give birth they will hook me up to antibiotics right away...

I was worried about an epidural making me freak out and now this?!

I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm on antibiotics right now for Pneumonia, and I must say that my DR is just slightly more convincing. I'm sure that it's all in my head. Don't worry about taking them... even if they do cause a slight jump in DP/DR, it will all return back to normal in time. The joy of giving birth will vastly overshadow all this nonsense.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been mostly dp/dr free for the last 2-3 months. I have been sick as hell for the last 2 weeks. I went to the doc yesterday and found out I have an ear infection and possibly strept throat or mono (the tests havn't come back yet).

I started on antibiotics yesterday (Cefdinir max dose of 600mg/day) and I definitly feel some dp/dr right now. When i stand up I feel like I am freaking floating. Now granted I did know this thread existed before I started on the antibiotics, so it could be somewhat of a placebo effect causing this. It also could be caused from nicotine withdrawal (Havnt had a smoke in 3 days, usually I smoke a pack a day).

But i do really think these antibiotics have something to do with it.

I have some left over klonopin sitting around from when i used to take them. I think i'm going to take one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

if antibiotics intensify your symptoms you should get tested for lyme disease. during the first week on antibiotics the bacteria will die and release toxins, this is known as the herxheimer effect


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------

